# hunt dog tests for labs



## zachary (Dec 28, 2008)

looking for hunt dog tests for labs in sd, ia, mn or ne. or a website where i can find info, thank mike


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

http://www.entryexpress.net/


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Where are you located at and there are quite a few of us here that run those games to help you find a club.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Rice Creek at Little Falls is having their spring retriever test May 16-17
not running but working it.
Lee


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

go to www.nahranews.org there is a calender on the bottom with 21 tests this year in the areas you mentioned . PM me if you would like more info

Dan


----------

